
How to Clear/Flush the DNS Cache in Google Chrome? - pictur
https://superuser.com/questions/203674/how-to-clear-flush-the-dns-cache-in-google-chrome
======
kumarharsh
It used to, but very recently, Chrome removed nearly all options from there.
Only a single "Clear host cache" remains.

It was a really useful place to get info about why Chrome was behaving the way
it did sometimes. I think it was a bad move by the Chrome product team.

